# What is happening with the Gate?



## rc_jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

Anything going on with the Gate??


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Its in the "do what the city wants so we can open"stage right now,the halloween classic will be held in the same hotel the ROAR nats were held in.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Lots of work involved to get it in shape. Build track, supporting facilities, etc. We're shooting to be open on Sept. 12th.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I have been working with Paul on issues with the alteration & plans. The building was originally design as a storage warehouse occupancy. The heating system seems to be a issue at the moment. Rick


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

Will 12th mod be back on the itinerary of the H.C. this year?


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

For 1/12, the Grand slam events (HC included) will be 1-cell Lipo and either 17.5 or 10.5 motor.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

The first half of the 2009 - 2010 Schedule has been posted:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=263903


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Hangtime said:


> I have been working with Paul on issues with the alteration & plans. The building was originally design as a storage warehouse occupancy. The heating system seems to be a issue at the moment. Rick


We punted on that space and found a better location not too far away. The new location is:

1733 Pearl Road, Unit 129 
Brunswick, Ohio 44212

This space is two doors down from Big Lots at Laurel Square Plaza, and has windows to the outside world so that passers-by can see what we're up to. Wait, maybe that's not such a good idea. If you can't see your car on this track, you must be blind. We are striving to make this the premier carpet track in the US.

As a bonus, every Saturday afternoon, there is a classic/custom car show in the parking lot right in front of the track. I'll bet that VTA will draw some interest from this crowd.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Joe, Looks like a great place to race & do a little light shopping. lol


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Heres some pictures of the new track,traction really came up fast during Saturdays test and tune.Its so damn bright in there my camera needed to be reset.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Tread1 said:


> Heres some pictures of the new track,traction really came up fast during Saturdays test and tune.Its so damn bright in there my camera needed to be reset.



VERY nice ! What size is the carpet ?
Thanks.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Barry Z said:


> VERY nice ! What size is the carpet ?
> Thanks.


I believe that it is 90x44 (at least it is listed that way on the flyer). It is the same subfloor and carpet as the Carpet Nats back in March.


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Yep. It's feeling like carpet season again ....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Lookin Good Guys :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Looks good Nice job.


----------



## JonnySocko (Nov 13, 2008)

Looking good guys, too bad I won't make the Halloween race this year.


----------



## UrboTurbo (Aug 27, 2002)

What classes are people running now a days?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

1/12 17.5, 1/12 10.5, Foam TC 17.5, Foam TC 10.5, Rubber TC 17.5 , Rubber TC13.5, VTA


----------



## rc_jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

UrboTurbo said:


> What classes are people running now a days?


What does it matter, you hung up your transmitter for good, I thought.....LMAO


----------



## UrboTurbo (Aug 27, 2002)

*Nothing is Forever!*

I would like to come out of retirement. Racing is in the veins...... 



rc_jeff said:


> What does it matter, you hung up your transmitter for good, I thought.....LMAO


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

*Racing this Saturday.*

Racing this Saturday, Oct. 3rd. Doors open at 10am.
Points Series Race #2.


----------



## henrythegreat (Oct 21, 2005)

*the gate is looking amazing*

Hey chris and everyone just stopped to say the gate is looking awesome and paul ciccarello is the man I can't believe I've seen him in mag's . This henry by the way back when the gate was right behind bells and whistles I was the young black kid that worked and raced with damon phillips I been out of the loop for a while now but slowly but surely I'm coming back currently in phoenix arizona in college at motorcycle mechanics institute I'm already a certified suzuki tech finishing honda kawasaki yamaha and harley davidson look forward to racing with you guys again


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Ivezzi!

Good to hear you're makin' it happen. Stop on out, sir. (It's a good leg from our old place, though).


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Racing this Saturday, Oct. 17th. Doors open at 10am.
Points Series Race #3.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Good afternoon gentleman! I have come out of retirement and wondering how the 12th scale turnout is looking at the Gate! I Ran the Hangover classic at Classic in Stock CORR.. Dirt is ok but carpet is in my blood! I have a paragon scented car freshener to keep me at ease till i can hit the carpet again!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Good afternoon gentleman! I have come out of retirement and wondering how the 12th scale turnout is looking at the Gate! I Ran the Hangover classic at Classic in Stock CORR.. Dirt is ok but carpet is in my blood! I have a paragon scented car freshener to keep me at ease till i can hit the carpet again!


1/12 scale is the largest class at the Gate. No Paragon, however. Most tracks and races in the US are Jack the Gripper or Epic Sticky Fingers now (odorless traction compounds). First practice of the Winter Season is tomorrow night starting at 6pm, and the first race is this Saturday, Jan.9th.

http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Any idea what date you guys will have the ROAR region 5 race? Assume in march....I know its early just wandered...Thanks

WOOPS just cheked out your site sorry....


----------

